# Panzer Corps Adon von DMP / Pazifik Korps



## biinng (21. September 2013)

Der Termin Steht: am 27.09.2013 um 18 Uhr kann man es bei Design Mod Project Modding in Games Downloaden

Panzer Corps goes Pacific War!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pazifik Korps / Pancer CorpsTeil 1: Der Weg in den Krieg

Das Design Mod Project präsentiert euch den Rundenstrategie-Klassiker Panzer Corps auf einem neuen Schlachtfeld. Im ersten Teil des Add ons Pazifik Korps kämpft ihr auf der Seite Japans im Krieg um die Vorherrschaft im Pazifik. Führt eure Truppen von der Marco-Polo-Brücke über Pearl Habor bis zu den Ölfeldern Nordborneos. Auf 19 spielbaren Karten warten neue Herausforderungen und Überraschungen auf dich. Du bist der General, führe deine Truppen zum Sieg.
Ladet euch die neuen Szenarien kostenlos herunter und kämpft im Namen des japanischen Kaisers. Werdet Teil des Projects und teilt eure Spielerlebnisse mit der Community!


----------



## Rolk (24. September 2013)

Ist vorgemerkt. Vorher "muss" ich aber noch Heeresgruppe Süd zu Ende spielen.


----------

